# Hyllus diardi or Hyllus giganteous in USA hobby?



## jrh3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Does anyone have leads on where to find these jumpers? Are they even in the US hobby?


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 6, 2019)

jrh3 said:


> Does anyone have leads on where to find these jumpers? Are they even in the US hobby?


I saw some H. giganteous offered early last year but they were already sold out by the time I saw them. I don't know about any  H. diardi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 7, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I saw some H. giganteous offered early last year but they were already sold out by the time I saw them. I don't know about any  H. diardi.


Thanks, Im sure they are around somewhere. Maybe I will find some sooner than later, lol. I have been looking for Texas Unicorn Mantis for 4 years now, still no luck. Hopefully, jumpers are easier to find.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 7, 2019)

I've seen both pop up from time to time, though I think only as WC stock. CB seem to be really hard to come by, though I'm not sure if that's because there's a gender skew in the population or if they're hard to breed in captivity.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 7, 2019)

Try finding a semi-local local reptile expo, you may be able to find them seasonally available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 9, 2019)

Cape Cod Roaches had a few H. giganteus for sale a while ago, you might check with them in order to see if they might be getting any in the future.

Hope this helps,

Arthroverts


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Cape Cod Roaches had a few H. giganteus for sale a while ago, you might check with them in order to see if they might be getting any in the future.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Arthroverts


Thanks, I sent them an email. As well as a few others, Im sure they will show up maybe as the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## Paula Mcneil (Aug 27, 2019)

If your still looking I just bought 4 2 females 2 males from Jan Logg very reputable breeder. You can find her on face book or she belongs to several Jumping spider  groups through fb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paula Mcneil (Sep 10, 2019)

Paula Mcneil said:


> If your still looking I just bought 4 2 females 2 males from Jan Logg very reputable breeder. You can find her on face book or she belongs to several Jumping spider  groups through fb.


Thanks, I got 2 females from her and found  2 unrelated males so I can breed them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paula Mcneil (Sep 10, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> I've seen both pop up from time to time, though I think only as WC stock. CB seem to be really hard to come by, though I'm not sure if that's because there's a gender skew in the population or if they're hard to breed in captivity.


Thank you


----------



## MiroLA (May 1, 2021)

Paula Mcneil said:


> If your still looking I just bought 4 2 females 2 males from Jan Logg very reputable breeder. You can find her on face book or she belongs to several Jumping spider  groups through fb.


Just FYI, Jan Logg is not breeding these spiders but gets them WC.


----------

